# Homeopathic remedies allowed?



## Luxorhouse (Sep 5, 2010)

Can homeopathic remedies such as Dr. Bach's Rescue Remedy (for stress) be brought into the UAE? The regular version has 27% alcohol as a preservative; the kid's version has no alcohol.

Thanks!


----------

